
3D Robotics Failure to Launch and Unicorn Dreams - lasr21
http://www.droneflyers.com/2016/03/3d-robotics-failure-to-launch-and-unicorn-dreams/
======
therobot24
>> Marketing dollars and grandiose statements cannot replace pedal-to-the-
metal hard work and proper engineering.

Can't really fault them for marketing/grandiose statements, they're going to
try to sell their products like anyone else would.

